# high fiber intake may interfere with ovulation



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

just read this today..NEW YORK (Reuters Health) - Women who get the recommended amount of fiber in their diets may have lower estrogen levels and ovulate less often than women who eat less fiber, a new study suggests. http://www.reuters.com/article/healthNews/...E5A23KC20091103


----------

